# PAC AA-GM44 Questions.



## regularjoe (Dec 11, 2012)

Greetings all.
I am planning to install a small amp/sub setup in my 2012 Cruze and I have some questions about the PAC AA-GM44.

1. What are you to do with the pig tails (yellow & blue/black) on the AA-GM44? Do they need to be connected to 12v and ground? Seperate runs? Splice them back into the harness?

2. Do any of you know if the AA-GM44 is compatiable with the oem nav radio? It appears to be the same connector.

Thanks in advance from a noob.


----------



## regularjoe (Dec 11, 2012)

I did the install this weekend and answered my own questions in the process.

1. The PAC LOC does not need to be powered to be used as a loc. I have read elsewhere that the power leads are only needed if you want to use the remote turn on feature. I opted to connect my remote lead to fuse 7 via an 'add-a-circut'.

2.The AA-GM44 is indeed compatible with the factory nav. The connector is the same and, so far, all functions remain.

Other notes from my install:

Since it is such a tight fit behind the radio, I opted to slide the PAC LOC in the dash on the drivers side of the radio in the space behing the ignition button.

The trim removal was very easy. I purchased a set of plastic trim removal tools (blue ones) at Harbor Frieght for $5.

I installed an 8" sub and a 200w RMS amp. I am very pleased with the results. It's just the right amount of bass for me. The design of my sub enclosure (picture below) was inspired by a fender guitar amp.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice box !


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, looks great, but I have a question. Using the PAC allows the factory radio to continue to power the door speakers correct? If so, what would it take to power those via an amp?


----------



## regularjoe (Dec 11, 2012)

jlouie said:


> Ok, looks great, but I have a question. Using the PAC allows the factory radio to continue to power the door speakers correct? If so, what would it take to power those via an amp?


Yes, all the factory speakers continue to work. Others on here are better versed than me, but I think you should be able to cut the speaker wires on the PAC's harness (downstream of the PAC leads) and splice the speaker wires from your amp right back into the outbound wires. That should eliminate the need to cut/splice any factory wires. If you have high inputs on your amp, you could avoid the PAC if you are comfortable splicing into the factory wiring. The speaker wires can be found in a bundle below the hood release. Here is a youtube vid that demonstrates that approach.
2012 chevy cruze amp install with stock radio - YouTube


----------



## fosters522 (Nov 27, 2012)

did you ground any of the three ground (2 solid blacks, 1 blue/black) wires on the pac? I didn't ground any of them and am getting a loud hum around the 60HZ frequency, I believe it may be due to pac not being grounded. Any Suggestions?


----------



## fosters522 (Nov 27, 2012)

fosters522 said:


> did you ground any of the three ground (2 solid blacks, 1 blue/black) wires on the pac? I didn't ground any of them and am getting a loud hum around the 60HZ frequency, I believe it may be due to pac not being grounded. Any Suggestions?


BTW I didn't connect any of the 'pig tail' wires just the T-harness into the stereo and the 4 RCA's running back to a 4 channel amp. My RCA's wiring is all shielded so it shouldn't be picking up any interference there.


----------

